# POI und EXCEL



## lotharr (5. November 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte eine EXCEL-Tabelle auslesen und Daten anhängen bzw. korrigieren.Beim Öffnen mit EXCEL kommt dann Fehlermeldung"Dateifehler. Einige Zahlenformate sind möglicherweise verloren gegangen" und es wurde keinen Daten eingetragen. Eine neue Datei anlegen geht problemlos.
Danke


----------



## hankenberge (5. November 2004)

hey,
also ich hatte ähnliche probleme. da lag es häufig an den verknüfungen zwischen den einzelnen Zellen in der Tabelle.
Meine vermutung. Du willst auf eine Zelle zugreifen, in der noch kein wert steht. der Inhalt der Zelle wird wohl berechnet, und dieses ist noch nicht erfolgt. So konnte ich das wenigstens bei meinem problem so erklären
Gruss

Ingo


----------



## torsch2711 (5. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe letztens auch mit POI gearbeitet und einige Probleme gehabt.
Bsp. das Excel abgestürzt ist beim schliessen des Dokumentes. Dieses Problem trat nur auf, wenn ich versuche eine Eschergraphic in das Dokument einzufügen. Das Problem ist immer noch offen (mein beitrag blieb bisher erfolglos beantwortet, trotzdem danke nochmal Thomas! )

Meine Vermutung geht in die selbe Richtung wie von Hankeberg überprüfe bitte die Abhängigkeiten der Zellen und wenn Du löschoperationen machst, ob nicht vielleicht irgendwelche anderen Zellen daran verknüpft sind.

Ansonsten auch die Frage: verwendest du für jede Zelle einen eigenen Style (sprich du machst ein neues Style-Objekt auf) oder verwendest du einen Style für alle?


Grüsse

Torsten


----------

